# Snake shorts



## Fantazmic (Apr 25, 2012)

I will probably get an infraction for this.....

But I had to share these shorts.....for those of a delicate mind please do not click on the link


Sexy men Shorts Handmade Men Present Gift by warmpresents on Etsy

Would you wear these ? ...and please feel free to look at the other items in this persons listing.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 25, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 25, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA lol i WANT one!!!!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 25, 2012)

It's cute that they've made the snake bigger that size. Anything to make guys feel better I suppose :lol:


----------



## l3atman (Apr 25, 2012)

I have tried these, they didn't have a size suitable for the batman, but i liked the concept, so now i just tuck mine into my sock


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 25, 2012)

Ahahahaha love em. :lol:


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 25, 2012)

Soft and warm. Ideal for cold weather; Not itchy.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 25, 2012)

Who says size doesnt matter? ha ha ha ha very cute


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 26, 2012)

l3atman said:


> I have tried these, they didn't have a size suitable for the batman, but i liked the concept, so now i just tuck mine into my sock



But don't only grandpas wear really really long socks ?


----------



## Defective (Apr 26, 2012)

thats freaking hilarious!


----------



## l3atman (Apr 26, 2012)

well the batmans been around for a while, they are more like stockings then socks


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 26, 2012)

I hope it's not made of itchy material


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 26, 2012)

I wonder if it bites


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll have to look at home, mork server doesn't let me in.


----------



## Jande (Apr 27, 2012)

Ooh la la! I wonder if they sell well. :shock:


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 27, 2012)

I wonder how many gentlemen here own one,and will they admit to it.


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 27, 2012)

i would happily admit to owning a pair. infact i am happily admitting to wanting a pair  these would be my going out shorts.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 27, 2012)

lol *puts credit card away after purchasing a pair for hubby*


----------



## Heelssss (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh these are gold- but come on guys half the male population will have the sock empty lol


----------



## Shaggz (Apr 27, 2012)

I am wondering if they only come in the Pygmy Python size shown or if they are available in a more comfortable Scrub Python size


----------



## Heelssss (Apr 28, 2012)

Shaggz said:


> I am wondering if they only come in the Pygmy Python size shown or if they are available in a more comfortable Scrub Python size



Lol bragger


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 28, 2012)

Puts a new twist on "want to handle my snake" lol


----------



## Sassquatch (May 2, 2012)

Ok firstly, those pics are ALL taken with a halfa, AT LEAST lol, or some weird padding, no man snake sits like that naturally.

And there are show-ers, and there are grow-ers... the poor grow-ers will deff have a 3/4 empty snake, and then if something is er, interesting, well, i do hope the stitching holds :/

"Everybody wants to be surrounded by warmth and comfort. Handmade products are a perfect present for your friends and relatives - lovely, practical, unique. Your beloved ones deserve it, don't they?"

heh heh heh, yup if my gramps was still alive, that's SO what he would get for xmas... er RELATIVES? Say it isn't so


----------



## Australis (May 2, 2012)

Tried to order them... apparently they don't stock kids size -.-


----------



## Sassquatch (May 2, 2012)

Aw, there there Australis... my sister recently MADE ME a ONESIE... she's pretty nifty with her sewing machine, I'm sure I could talk her into making you a kids size blind snake wooly sock shorts thing!

Or... how about a ONESY?? They are the height of moronic fashion... 

For anyone not in the know about onesie's check these ---> http://pzorangepeel.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/onesie.jpg

ONEPIECE: New evidence of the Dress Like a Toddler Trend


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 2, 2012)

Would be hard putting them on in winter down south :shock:

& hard getting them off when hot :lol: Bbwwahahahahehehehehehe


----------



## Australis (May 3, 2012)

Sassquatch said:


> Or... how about a ONESY?? They are the height of moronic fashion...



I would wear that.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 3, 2012)

I have heard these shorts were designed in china.... by wan hung lo?


----------



## Asharee133 (May 3, 2012)

Red_LaCN said:


> I wonder if it bites


It might drool if you play with it too much :lol:


----------



## Australis (May 3, 2012)

(¬_¬)


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (May 4, 2012)

I like. Wonder if I could get a custom pair of _Naja siamensis_ jocks? Would make sense!


----------



## Justdragons (May 4, 2012)

Sassquatch said:


> Aw, there there Australis... my sister recently MADE ME a ONESIE... she's pretty nifty with her sewing machine, I'm sure I could talk her into making you a kids size blind snake wooly sock shorts thing!
> 
> Or... how about a ONESY?? They are the height of moronic fashion...
> 
> ...



like on workaholics.. lol friggen great. id def wear one of these if they were the colours of a suit with a tie and all..


----------



## Goth-Girl (May 4, 2012)

That is sooooo Funny can't stop laughing!!!HA HA:lol: HA:lol: HA:lol: HA:lol: HA :lol:HA :lol:HA..


----------



## Asharee133 (May 5, 2012)

t(-.-t)


----------



## Busababe (May 5, 2012)

He he he. Fun but I think calling them sexy is a bit of a stretch.


----------

